# which is the best  music player



## adinzbox (Oct 25, 2006)

*which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

I tried these on different sound cards, for get about the interface, to me real player sounds the best and I got the most natural sound.. what you guyz think... lemme know. Winamp with DFX is abit ok, but still sounds too bright for me. Itunes, MediaMonkey..WMP etc etc are too light sounded even after tweaking the equalizer. Soundwise RealPlayer 10 free version with 3band EQ sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Tapomay (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

RealPlayer is the best.


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

winamp


----------



## vasulic (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Winamp


----------



## tinku dhar (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

dunno  im still confused ... ,

but may be REAL PLAYER


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

WINamp is the BEST


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

if u want real sound there is only one thing , Quicktime

Quicktime when playing an audio stream, decompresses it in the RAM, which although results in a high RAM usage, but also pure sound. iTunes also uses the same engine, however it adds it's own equilizer which changes the purity


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

All the above other than winamp are lame... they use directsound and can never achieve bitperfect output. The best and most customisable mp3 player you can get is Foobar2000 with the ASIO plugin. Winamp is okay too as long as you use download and use the ASIO plugin. Avoid anything that uses Directsound for music like plague.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

WMP 11 for organization of music and interface.
Vlc media player for playing virtually everything.
Sound: Tie between WMP11 and winamp.


----------



## subhajitmaji (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Best Sound: WMP (My version is 10), due to its inbuilt True Bass & WOW Effect

Low Resource: Winamp, possibly the lower ver(prior to winamp 3) r better(if u dont wanna watch videos in Winamp)

But Windows Media Player Classic can play virtually everything.
I cant tell which is da best since I use various players for various situations.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

REAL PLAYER


----------



## satyamy (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

well winamp is good
but i like windows media player


----------



## samrulez (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Footbar 2000 with tons of plug-ins !


----------



## drsethi (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Linux_____Kaffeine
Windows__WMP 11


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

winamp with DFX


----------



## desh2s (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

iTunes is the best audio player in the market....


----------



## coolendra (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

*Winamp 5.24*...... + DFX

also worth a mention......

*Windows Media Player 11*..... packed wth *K-Lite Mega Codec Pack*....... throw nething at it........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Currently on WMP 10 , didn't like WMP 11 Beta 2 much , but will switch to it once it's released .


----------



## maximus999 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

I just have WMP 10 & VLC.......so cant compare.....me to wanna know which is the ultimate best....

I hate Real Player......it crashed quite a lotta times... 
foobar's interface is so boring.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Winamp with DFX


----------



## blueshift (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

WinAmp with my personal settings in Equalizer.


----------



## dreams (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Power DVD 5


----------



## ambandla (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

I use itunes and If I need excellent and perfect audio quality, I switch to PowerDVD. Yes, powerdvd plays mp3, cd audio and it's quality can never be matched by winamp or other players.


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

winamp+enchancer


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

I like iTunes.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

JET AUDIO


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

I tunes


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Amarok
www.amarok.kde.org


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Linux-Amarok
Windows-Winamp+DFX+Stereo Delay+Enhancer. Pure quality sound at the least RAM


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

I use and like Winamp, but I've noticed that when I play the same songs in iTunes, I seem to hear faint soft music that is unheard in Winamp. I forgot which song I tested with, but I'm sure I heard more with iTunes.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

media monkey *img26.exs.cx/img26/2245/thumbsup8de.gif


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

winamp n amarok


----------



## chahal63 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Winamp 5.32 is winner


----------



## manas (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Foobar 2000 ....


----------



## vipinkumarsolanki (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

windows media player is best.


----------



## Gaurav (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

JET AUDIO rocks, i use both jetaudio and winampv 5.32 with enhancer.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

*Rhythm Box  *Sounds great.also is Banshee.Both in *GNOME 2.16

*


----------



## alok4best (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

for me 
Linux-Amarok. Similar features like WMP...
Windows-One And Only ..Windows Media Player 11 powered with DFX 8 and K-lite Mega codec pack.. great Interface.superb Sound.
awesome library features..Winamp was the leader b4 WMP 10//but things have changed now...

Itunes is also gud as it produces smooth sound even at high volume..but doesnt support too many formats..


----------



## comrade (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

jetaudio with x-bass activated gives me maximum punch


----------



## anniyan (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

WMP 11 rocks


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Try using Winamp with Enhancer(dsp plugin), I think it sounds better than DFX 8 on my Altec Lansing's (They are the best 2.1's available out there)...


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

WMP 11 & Creative Audigy 2 Value + Inspire 5.1..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Same Here.....4 best of both though(A?V)i say
i)Realmedia pLyer(A)
ii)VLC meda Player
Simply coz WMP doesnt support AAC/MP4
ITunes Doesnt soppert WMA/WMV
While i think real supports both and VLC plays almost everything!!!!
__________


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

I think all u guyz hav not heard from some dvd playback softwares like 
 windvd or powerdvd.....
 amongst these, powerdvd is a must,,, even windvd also sounds great..
  both of these softwares hav various sound processing modules like
 dolby virtual speaker which simulates 5.1 audio from 2-channel speakers,
 and if u are onto using multichannel speakers like 5.1, then powerdvd
 is the best solution,,,,
 here are sum features of powerdvd-ultra, the latest offering from cyberlink.. 

     .........High-Definition Video..........
.HD DVDs and Blu-ray Discs - New movie features and improved image detail 
.High-definition format support - Playback of high-def file formats H.264, HD .MPEG-2, and WMV-HD 
.Advanced display technologies - Exceptional support for widescreen      monitors, including the latest content protection standards for digital connectors 
.Hardware acceleration - Optimization for high-definition graphics processors from Intel, NVIDIA and ATI 
     .............more details................
.Advanced Movie Interactivity
.Interactive movie features - BD-J and iHD technology provides links to online content, games, and other disc extras 
.Next-gen navigation - Overlayed menus, movie bookmarks, and zooming offer .new ways to enjoy movie content 
.Advanced content - Movie commentaries displayed in Picture-in-Picture mode let you watch a movie while referencing content like comments from actors and the director 
          ..............more details................
Home Theater Audio
High-definition audio technologies - Pure high-definition audio with Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, DTS-HD 
8-channel surround sound - The ultimate home-theater audio support with true 7.1 channel Dolby Digital EX and 5.1 channel DTS 
Advanced audio effects - The feeling of surround sound quality via sound systems, headphones, and on notebook PCs, with technologies from Dolby, DTS, and CyberLink 
more details
Smart DVD Utilities & Advanced Controls 

Say-It-Again - Never miss a word with auto dialog looping 
Read-It-Clearly - Move subtitles from your movie screen 
See-it-All - Extend your notebook viewing time by saving power and auto-adjusting playback speed 
Freestyle controls - Choose from 5 UI modes, multiple skins, and colors


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

winamp with jammix is winner
winamp with DFX is runner up
WMP 11 final is third (of cource with dfx it gets a little better)

real player is ok but i personally dont like it, 
itune is good, but why install so much player when "WMP+Klite=video" and "winamp+jammix=audio" are the best?

rest are boring.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

#1 foobar 2000 : really kicks WinAMP's a$$
#2 VLC media Player : for videos
#? WMP11: really good interface design.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

One more vote to foobar . . Early it was itunes for me . . Now foobar ,stopped winamp long time back .it was replaced by itunes . Now by foobar .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

M not a music buff.. Hmm winamp n amarok 4 me


----------



## sr123 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

Winamp with DFX or with Enhancer is the best for me regarding sound.

For an inbuilt media library, I'd choose MusicMatch Jukebox.

Sonique is another option regarding equalizer properties and visualizations.

Lastly, WMP 10/11 is pretty good with SRS & WOW effects.


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

jetaudio PlusVX and winamp with enhancer rocks. Both have a good equalizer fully customizable and with great sound effects.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

FOOBAR2000 is the best. Enormous (and i mean it) formats are supported. Just download it. You'll love it.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 10, 2007)

i  have used  many  player   starting  from  media player ,winamp ........  KM player (my  2 nd fav  player) etc...........  and many  stuffs ....



 but  i  rate  jet Audio as the best  music player  and say  in over  all,too.... that  includes videos ....... 


 how  about  u  guys which  music player  do  u  find   the best and complete for music,videos, movies etc......... without adding codes like K-lite etc.....


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

jet  audio is the best.........  with  which  u  can  play  almost  all  the formates with  adding K-lite and excellent  sound output ...  with  any  DFX`s ........ 



my  2nd best  player  is KM player .......  every one should try  this  one


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 10, 2007)

How many times have i gone through this i dont remember.
  1)Which is the best operating system ?
  2)Which is the best Antivirus ?
  3)Which is the best Spyware ?
  4)Which is better Linux vs My Big daddy OS ?
   Augh if not all but vanity of it !


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*

regarding the quality of music, i hav used many players, u just got to change settings in equaliser or use some plugins, so we can make one player sound like the other. but we would miss the cool interface, and d way of handling different players.

for me,
winamp+enchancer
amarok.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

same thread running.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39594

Thread reported to be merged.


----------



## mightyboosh (Aug 10, 2007)

I found Amarok (Linux) to be an above average player.

> Good sound output
> General EQ settings work well
> Options to get song lyrics, wiki information right on the player window
> Good organiser tool 
> very light player for the amount of things it can do, i found it to be really great.

Downsides:
> Doesn't read some file formats
> Had to download mp3 plugin to play them
> has minor bugs


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*



			
				Ch@0s said:
			
		

> All the above other than winamp are lame... they use directsound and can never achieve bitperfect output. The best and most customisable mp3 player you can get is Foobar2000 with the ASIO plugin. Winamp is okay too as long as you use download and use the ASIO plugin. Avoid anything that uses Directsound for music like plague.




+1 fb2k with ASIO FTW


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2007)

Threads merged


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 10, 2007)

Winamp+Enhancer=Best music player.
Or 
Winamp+DFX


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 10, 2007)

Fb2k is one of those softwares that are keeping me from making Ubuntu my default operating system .. 
<brag>

*img369.imageshack.us/img369/4416/fb2k4jj6.th.jpg

</brag>


----------



## chinmay (Aug 11, 2007)

3-4 months back I'd have recommended iTunes for its soud production and best interface. But iTunes 7.x is a pain for my miniscule 512mb ram. So I recommend Winamp.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2007)

foobar2000


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 11, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Fb2k is one of those softwares that are keeping me from making Ubuntu my default operating system ..
> <brag>
> 
> *img369.imageshack.us/img369/4416/fb2k4jj6.th.jpg
> ...


I want to try Fb2k. so i downloaded it.but its very simple in looks,but in this pic quite good.& cant find any sound control in it.How to enable ASIO plugin ? i download foo_out_asio.dll file..


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> I want to try Fb2k. so i downloaded it.but its very simple in looks,but in this pic quite good.& cant find any sound control in it.How to enable ASIO plugin ? i download foo_out_asio.dll file..


 see at the bottom-right of the status bar, just scroll or click on the dB. Its the volume control.
or press +/- keys on keyboard to control volume
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1177/1091983534_2d50ab65a4_m.jpg

 click here to see bigger image
As such i dont use Asio so no help 
just put the asio_output.dll(or something like that) file in the component folder inside the installation directory of foobar (most probably it will be c:/program files/foobar200/component)
and start foobar2000 press ctrl+P to go to preference and then to the playback>output here select the output mode as Asio. 
It may happen you may get integrity error(just remove that asio dll from to component folder if u want to revert back) so better look into the website i mentioned below.

For customizing foobar2000 go to this site:
*www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=28

And for all those skins goto:
*www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=49783&hl=Peakmeter
*www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=53189
*www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=55841

hope it helps, and yeah one more thing its like linux the more u like to explore the more u can customize. It will take a bit of reading before u can install any of those skins succesfully.
I can send u a zipped version of my fav skin if u want


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 12, 2007)

winamp.....nytime with dfx equilizer ..... its d best....


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 12, 2007)

@ T159 thanks for reply.. i added the dll to component folder.also edited the installerl.ini file.i added 'foo_out_asio=1' to it..After that its preference>output shows a new branch added "ASIO virtual devices"..so can i assume that ASIO is working in it?the screen shot is shown in picture...& i will like to try i ur fav skin. But in Foobar i cant see any equilizer changing option to rock or jazz..

& guys i m using *XMplayer* these days..its good..& its installation file is abt 360 Kb in size & it uses less than 2 Mb memory..u can also try this.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

Foobar is too tough to configure....I want a simple music player for which WMP11 works fine.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Aug 12, 2007)

I use "Izotope Ozone for media players" plugin with both Winamp and WMP 11. Even though i have "enhancer" and DFX plugins for Winamp I almost always prefer Izotope Ozone for enhancing the music.According to the software makers it " As a plug-in for Winamp, iZotope Ozone offers all the convenience of digital storage combined with the sound quality of vintage analog equipment." ya you can adjust a lot of parameters to make the music sound as you would like.No need to try various players to determine the best sound


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 12, 2007)

@gx_saurav..... thr r many media players tat r simpler than wmp n r better than it....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

Foobar


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 13, 2007)

foobar with settings
1.resampler (48k)
2.crossfeed (cause i use headphones only)
3.advanced limiter

and ....
ASIO

for all those who are having trouble with ASIO , use foobar web site for the plugin 
*www.foobar2000.org/components/index.html
and go to preference->  output for ASIO
click on "add new".
if it says "cant find one"
google for "ASIO4ALL" and download it and install. 
then follow the above procedure , you will be fine...


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 13, 2007)

^^ 
i installed ASIO4ALL..But can't find any equalizer preset.. i want to set it to 'Rock'..


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> ^^
> i installed ASIO4ALL..But can't find any equalizer preset.. i want to set it to 'Rock'..


sorry mate i dont really change the equalizer settings in music players, it kinda destroys the natural feel of music, better post ur query in hydrogenaudio forum

i will soon post the foobar skin once i restart my pc to window

Ok here is the link to whole foobar skinned with my fav skin:

*rapidshare.com/files/48715890/foobar2000.rar.html

just download and extract to any folder and 
click on foobar200.exe
choose panelsui
then when foobar starts press ctrl+P
goto panels ui option and select in layout segment "elegance/scpl.pui" instead of "defaul.pui" by clicking drop down menu.
thats done.
here is the screenshot
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1265/1103264989_0eac3ac46d_m.jpg

click here for enlarged view
Its certainly for the lovers of customization and not for spoon fed, and yeah the sound quality is at par, better than any audio player i ever listened to.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2007)

Windows Media Player is what i use(and what comes bundled along with Vista)



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Fb2k is one of those softwares that are keeping me from making Ubuntu my default operating system ..
> <brag>
> 
> *img369.imageshack.us/img369/4416/fb2k4jj6.th.jpg
> ...


 Guess you haven't used Windows Media Player 11 

<evenmorebrag>

*farm1.static.flickr.com/220/509488914_a9ea7ef822.jpg

</evenmorebrag>


----------



## cluby (Aug 14, 2007)

It seems none of u have yet tried the *KMPLAYER* otherwise all the votes had gone to only this player.

Its free

It has better look than WMP11 ,all winamp plugins can be used by this player(just copy the required files & folders from winamp plugins directory to kmp plugins directory)-------to get dfx in kmp copy the folder DFX & dsp_dfx.dll from plugin winamp directory to kmp plugin directory.Now start the player go to preferences>plugins>audio DSP & select your choice.

Much *mooooooooorrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee* control over what u play than any other player exixts.

Give it a try.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2007)

cluby said:
			
		

> It seems none of u have yet tried the *KMPLAYER* otherwise all the votes had gone to only this player.
> 
> Its free
> 
> ...


i hav tried KMplayer-------a good one

but still i like foobar2000 simple ui for audio files


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 14, 2007)

has any1 ever tried jet audio....... got its trial version....... used it fr few days ..... so cant give ma opinion on it....


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> has any1 ever tried jet audio....... got its trial version....... used it fr few days ..... so cant give ma opinion on it....


am using jetaudio for past 3 years and its amazing for video files (though some formats are not playable).

stick to kmplayer if some formats are not supported.


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

real player , itunes, quick time(on windows)..... suck
winamp with dfx....... rockin....
vlc....rocks



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> am using jetaudio for past 3 years and its amazing for video files (though some formats are not playable).
> 
> stick to kmplayer if some formats are not supported.



havent used kmplayer ...... isit better than others????
n i myself didnt like jet audio much...


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> real player , itunes, quick time(on windows)..... suck
> winamp with dfx....... rockin....
> vlc....rocks
> 
> ...



vlc, gomplayer and kmplayer are from the same league.

They all are customization friendly and comes loaded with alll th necessay built in codecs and other a/v enhancements.

you can choose anyone, equally good. Just a matter of personal preference


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 15, 2007)

does winamp support album art ?that's it main drawback


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ wat do u hav 2 do with d album art......
@t159 where can i get kmplayer or gomplayer frm..... im usin vlc at present...


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> ^^ wat do u hav 2 do with d album art......
> @t159 where can i get kmplayer or gomplayer frm..... im usin vlc at present...


For Kmplayer

Click here to download  

For GOMPlayer

click here to download


Oor just simply find any software on www.softpedia.com*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/www.softpedia.com


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 16, 2007)

Mahahhahaa .. You are comparing Wmplayer with Fb2k ..  ..

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/184/fb2k5xa2.th.gif

Now that we have much resources in our machines, I wont talk about minimal resource usage of Foobar .. But can you modify the interface of Wmp as you like .? Can you create scripts ..? Can run (insert format here) files ? Can you save your tag data if you want to move your media library ? Can you do this .. that ... 
Blah blah ...

Never ever compare Fb2k with Wmp again .. It wont stand a chance ..


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2007)

well as long ctrlfreak supports winamp its the best music player


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 16, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> But can you modify the interface of Wmp as you like .?


that's what skins are for .



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Can you create scripts ..?


nopes n i don't need em for simply managing my library



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Can run (insert format here) files ?


yes , with KLite Codec Pack installed it'll run anything .



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Can you save your tag data if you want to move your media library ?


yes , it automatically saves tag data to MP3 , WMA files .



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Can you do this .. that ...


yes n i can do the Dooda Dooda too 

btw , if u want that much customization , scripts n stuff , code your own player to do whatever u want , that would be the ultimate customizable player but that takes time n same wap WMP provides a convenient interface
to your media library n has enuf features to satify most people


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 16, 2007)

wmp 11 + codec + mplayer


----------



## lalam (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't like winamp nor real player (I only use it to listen to some online radio sites that uses the real plugin, surf those sites using the player browser)
 Nothing beats JetAudio to me and if u got the plus version its all there. Convert audio, convert video to mp3, encode video, rip cd, burn cd, edit tag, broadcast your playlist through jetcast, record music, plays most formats both video and audio, equalizer present. Also etc sound enhancement feature like bbe, bbe viva, reverb effect, wide effect,  x-bass and x-surround are all plus features too.
 Plus check this link out *www.cowonamerica.com/development/jdn_rsrc.html You can create your skin and all if you do have the knowledge.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 17, 2007)

You didnt get my point about modifying the interface it seems... 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1163/1151083750_02c12df396_m.jpg


Do you see those blue buttons in between ..? They were not there in the default theme .. The default buttons were too tiny and pushed down in the interface .. So I added button there for my ease of use .. That is called customisation ... Now dont do go bragging about resource hacker ...

Scripts : Hahhahahaa .. Now that you've mentioned managing your library, have a look here .. Thats just a small bit of madness ..  .. Actually I was talking about this .. 

Format : Blah .. Leave this .. I dont wanna convert my files to Musepack  or flac to test it on Wmplayer .. 

Tags : Duh .. Lets say you have three four albums in a single folder .. You use Wmplayer to tag them for album art .. Wmp will create {123798347894AJKHA}.jpg files in that folder .. Now try moving that folder .. All you tag data will be lost .. The same will happen if you reinstall windows .. 

There are many sophisticated words like ReplayGain or Lyrics show or change the output bits or blah blah ... But you wont appreciate them caus you've never used them ...


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 18, 2007)

I love wmp11 for its interface. I use it basically for playing songs.
For movies, i generally use k-lite mega codec pack.

Recntly i have also started using bsplayer which plays almost any format.
I have started loving it because it has inbuilt support for winlirc through which i control the movie being played with my tv remote(well i had just made an infrared receiver for my pc sometime back).
So as long as there is support for winlirc, bsplayer rocks

Similarly i was also able to find a plugin for winamp with which again i can control winamp using the remote. So, winamp rocks


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 18, 2007)

Firstly , the screenshot you posted itself is a WMP 11 Skin for Foobar(llok at the controls) .

Secondly , WMP 11 automatically arranges my files according to the Artist/Album/Song Folder Scheme(which i have set) and it gives you the option of Saving the Album art as a jpeg(folder.jpg) or embed in File .

Also WMP 11 Monitors my library folders , so even if i Rename the File or Change Tag data , it recognizes it n then places it accordingly(like if i change artist , then it'll automatically be shifted to another folder) . i simply have to drag n drop my files into my Music folder n they automatically are arranged , neatly renamed , n All tags are updated .

As for ReplayGain , WMP 11 has an inbuilt normalizing feature so all my files sound the same , although u can turn off automatic normalization if you want .

And , WMP 11 Shows the Lyrics of the playin song too .

I guess u need to Give WMP 11 a shot to know what all it brings along .


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 18, 2007)

iTunes library does the exact same thing & more. But i'd say that WMP has an atomsphere which iTunes dosent, IMHO.


----------



## mayhemabhi (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: which music player (s/w) sounds the best for you?*



			
				adinzbox said:
			
		

> I tried these on different sound cards, for get about the interface, to me real player sounds the best and I got the most natural sound.. what you guyz think... lemme know. Winamp with DFX is abit ok, but still sounds too bright for me. Itunes, MediaMonkey..WMP etc etc are too light sounded even after tweaking the equalizer. Soundwise RealPlayer 10 free version with 3band EQ sounds like a winner to me.


Try GOM player its free & full f features...........


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 19, 2007)

Like I said .. I *added* those buttons there .. 


[Edit] .. Shows ...? Whos talking about just showing lyrics .. You can download / upload lyrics here ...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 19, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Like I said .. I *added* those buttons there ..
> 
> 
> [Edit] .. Shows ...? Whos talking about just showing lyrics .. You can download / upload lyrics here ...


k , well i'm satisfied with WMP 11 here n it does all that i want to do 

Besides , Foobar does not Display your music collection as a collection of CD's(Album Art) as in the screenshot . also , i like WMP library management features more .


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 19, 2007)

can sm1 help me with wmp11......... i hav started using it nw......... n i need sm codecs........ gimme sm links......


----------



## shantanu (Aug 19, 2007)

you can download k-lite codec package.. (google for hundreds of links..)  and if for vista (Vista codec package)

*www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## S!D (Aug 23, 2007)

Have been using a comp for more than 6 years now, and have tried and tested almost all and kinds of players:
 min resource to resource hungry; stunning looks to basic explorer type looks; ability to modulate sound beyond recognition; and ones with an array of available plug-ins.
All boiled down to 2:

Winamp5x : Music sounds best with the added DFX Plugin. Highest no. of available skins on the net (Good looking one's for that matter). Ease of use and comparably low 
Jetaudio7 : Good for all applications. Isnt too powerfull in the free version, but has very practically useful tools. Plays almost everything (any format that you would practically ever need to play) that i throwed at it.
Set it as the default player for all media files, activated and configured global hotkeys and added it to the startup folder. So once i start the computer, all i need is a few buttons to control the player while it is comfortable minimised to the tray. works great with videos as well. Gives an option to scale video size by small increments(horizontal and vertical separately as well for those 16:9 aspect ratios on my 16:10 display) while on full screen to utilize the screensize to the max.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 23, 2007)

You seriously need to use WMP 11 !


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2007)

no..u need to use foobar


----------



## praka123 (Aug 24, 2007)

upgraded to latest Rhythmbox-works perfectly rocking!and ofcourse good sound quality,online radiostations gr8 and simple.although exaile(amarok for Gnome/gtk2) too works.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 27, 2007)

hmm,I might sound like an idiot here but I just love *Realplayer Gold v.10*


----------



## S!D (Aug 28, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> hmm,I might sound like an idiot here but I just love *Realplayer Gold v.10*


don worry buddy, i'm back in town..goin to cobble u out of the stone age very soon.
btw, with the kind of use u have, try using winamp5. its got a much better interface.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 28, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> don worry buddy, i'm back in town..goin to cobble u out of the stone age very soon.
> btw, with the kind of use u have, try using winamp5. its got a much better interface.


or WMP 11 or even iTunes if you want an even better interface


----------



## S!D (Aug 28, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> You seriously need to use WMP 11 !


i somehow detest the WMP interface. I dont think it got any better with WPM11. I have used it; looks more improved but still has the inherent WMP problems.i know, it does look snazzy but isn't effective.
Winamp somehow always hit the comfort spot here.
With seperate windows for the equalizer, playlist and library, u can keep different windows where u'd like in the screen and manage ur space better.


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 30, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> With seperate windows for the equalizer, playlist and library, u can keep different windows where u'd like in the screen and manage ur space better.



u can always use hundreds of skins for WMP ,

They can easily give what u want = Batwara of EQ, PL, Controls etc.

Do try.

WMP 11 Rocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!



And one more thing about Quality and music experience,

DO DO DO TRY Power DVD with Dolby Prologic II if u have 5.1 speakers,
Its a lovely pleasure to listen to your 4 MB sized Stereo MP3s with 5.1 Dolby Effect

WOW its Wonderful !!!!!!! Really. Try and give ur experiences.


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 30, 2007)

WMP 11 rockz .. the library manaagement is one of the best ive seen.. only tht sucks BIGTIME is why doesnt Microsoft read ID3 tags properly


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 30, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> WMP 11 rockz .. the library manaagement is one of the best ive seen.. only tht sucks BIGTIME is why doesnt Microsoft read ID3 tags properly


It does in My Case and each and every album is automatically arranged according to ID3 tags in Library and in Hard disk too .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 30, 2007)

Amarok for me guys.Best sound quality,easy on resouces,and best of all it's free of cost.But you will have to switch to Linux.


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 31, 2007)

i didnt mean it doesnt understand them or so... i ant to edit them as ID3 tags...not as something which MS wantz to shw me


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 31, 2007)

Winamp 5.x (currently Winamp 5.35) with AudioburstFX .. nothing beats this ..  

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/3988_rigao/audioburst.PNG


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> i didnt mean it doesnt understand them or so... i ant to edit them as ID3 tags...not as something which MS wantz to shw me



Right click on the song & select to edit the information. Thats editing ID3 tags.


----------



## mayhemabhi (Sep 1, 2007)

GOM Player n WMP11 both r bst 4 good sound.......


----------



## Akshay (Sep 1, 2007)

+1 for Winamp


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Right click on the song & select to edit the information. Thats editing ID3 tags.



u gt me wrng.. i want to see ID3 tags as they r meant to b.. like Winamp presents them


----------



## crystal_pup (Sep 2, 2007)

WMP11 is the best.


Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> u gt me wrng.. i want to see ID3 tags as they r meant to b.. like Winamp presents them



Hmm...seems like. Can u see some screenshot of what u mean. Or maybe cos all my Music is in WMA 10.1 format, so I don't see them,


----------



## confused!! (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm After reading all this i dont think most people will agree on this but...my vote goes to 

J RIVER MEDIA CENTER...V 12


----------



## hoodiboy (Sep 12, 2007)

WMP 11....
i thiNk iTz The besT.......!!!!!
i aLso Use iTuNeS....!!!!


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 12, 2007)

iTunes is damn heavy on RAM ... thz probably the *ONLY* reason i dnt use it.. and looks WMP 11 rckz by default


----------



## Rahim (Sep 13, 2007)

Linux> Amarok is the best
Windows> Windows Media Player 10 with its True Bass and SRS WOW Effects


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 13, 2007)

WMP 10 kyon? why not 11?


----------



## ambandla (Sep 14, 2007)

has anyone tried Rhapsody player from Real networks?


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 14, 2007)

yes i did .. was good but memory ..  and Album Art.. i dunt remember twas there


----------



## ambandla (Sep 14, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> yes i did .. was good but memory ..  and Album Art.. i dunt remember twas there



no album art for that

but one feature I like is moods.


----------



## divasmmm (Sep 29, 2007)

*MUSICMATCH jukebox 7.2* and above.......you will never repent!!!!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 30, 2007)

Amarok


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 6, 2007)

IMO, for Windows, the best player is Foobar2000 followed by dBPowerAMP audio player (BETA edition). Of course, I am speaking from a purely audio quality perspective.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 6, 2007)

Windows: Foobar & XMplay [Both are light on resources & good in sound quality]


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 6, 2007)

WMP 11 - good for bass freaks


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

how abt WMP11 with DFX and SuperBass ...  ...  last time we tried it on my frndz comp, it rocked


----------



## panzer (Oct 16, 2007)

Foobar2000....any audiophile would know that. Also WMP 11 is not bad


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

VLC Hi Aaj VLC Hamesha
In terms of pure music quality VLC pwn every other audio/video player. 

Anyone found praising any other music players than vlc will be bashed heavily


----------



## confused!! (Jul 20, 2008)

Not much diff till you have a good set of speakers..


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 20, 2008)

Winamp-Simply the best (For audio only)


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> VLC Hi Aaj VLC Hamesha
> In terms of pure music quality VLC pwn every other audio/video player.
> 
> Anyone found praising any other music players than vlc will be bashed heavily


try these in windows
Jetaudio plus
KMPlayer
*scr.softonic.com/s2/47000/47650/3_km1.jpg


for videos

and for audio nothing beats Foobar2000



confused!! said:


> Not much diff till you have a good set of speakers..


then you are liable to have a soundblaster X-Fi card too


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 21, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Winamp-Simply the best (For audio only)



Try VLC and then come back with kicked ass here 

No offence



T159 said:


> try these in windows
> Jetaudio plus
> KMPlayer
> *scr.softonic.com/s2/47000/47650/3_km1.jpg
> ...



Let me try but i ma sure they are nothing compared to VLC



T159 said:


> try these in windows
> Jetaudio plus
> KMPlayer
> *scr.softonic.com/s2/47000/47650/3_km1.jpg
> ...



Foobar already  tried. WTF poor quality 
Let me try others but i ma sure they are nothing compared to VLC


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^lolz man I hav been a hardcore windows user (pirate).
I have tried a myriad of players before saying that.
IMO KMplayer, VLC and GOM comes in same category. Its just a matter of personal preference to choose any of the above.
I myself prefer jetaudio but now am on linux for most of the times, so totem rocks there and Mplayer is for some weird rare formats.

Foobar is awesome, music is always at its best in undistorted form (all those bass plugins and other DFX kinda things destroys the natural feel).
Btw do check Hydrogenaudio forum to know what foobar can do and how much it can be customized


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 21, 2008)

Winamp and J-river Media Centre


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> VLC Hi Aaj VLC Hamesha
> In terms of pure music quality VLC pwn every other audio/video player.
> 
> Anyone found praising any other music players than vlc will be bashed heavily


which version do you use, and what output ?
do you use postprocessing and/or audio upscaling ?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah .. Whoever bumped this thread made me wonder how I'm subscribed to it ... So I read it from first page and found my discussion with Zeeshan... 

And yes .. My juniors use my office desktop a lot these days so they keep messing up my Lastfm profile so I decided to make Wmp the default audio player on my pc so that whatever file they double click on , wmp will open up and it wont be added to my Last fm profile .. While I was at it, I decided to test Wmp's functionality and I'd say it again .. Its no match to Fb2k .. It doesnt show embedded lyrics .. And if you want to have lyrics shown, you'll need third party plugins which will download the lyrics again and again .. Same goes with Album art .. It doesnt recognize embedded album art while even Rhythmbox and Banshee does on mounted NTFS ..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

iTunes on Windows I must say is almost unusable on even a moderately powered computer. They seriously need to work on it to bring it up to speed. On Windows, WMP is too cluttered for me, so I've stuck to foobar2000. And anyone who says VLC has 'quality output' is a little crazy.


----------



## aditya_v (Jul 21, 2008)

winamp + iZotope Ozone is perfect for me. 
DFX simply destroys the sound too much, iZotope allows for fine tuning.( It's industry level product )


----------



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2008)

VLC crackles my music


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 22, 2008)

maybe it's just me, but I'm so used to FB2k, that I've even ditched the players like Amarok (which for some reason doesnt play music sometimes) and Banshee on openSuSE and I'm using Fb2k on linux through Wine. It runs flawlessly. The least memory hogging player ever. And awesome o/p.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone wanna have see some more bragging can check this : 

*www.flickr.com/photos/shahabjafri/archives/date-posted/2008/07/22/detail/


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^its
*www.flickr.com/photos/shahabjafri/archives/date-posted/2008/07/21/detail/

another lovely proof on my blog 
*visio159.com/2008/01/07/foobar-2000-a-feature-rich-no-show-off-player/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Ah .. Whoever bumped this thread made me wonder how I'm subscribed to it ... So I read it from first page and found my discussion with Zeeshan...
> 
> And yes .. My juniors use my office desktop a lot these days so they keep messing up my Lastfm profile so I decided to make Wmp the default audio player on my pc so that whatever file they double click on , wmp will open up and it wont be added to my Last fm profile .. While I was at it, I decided to test Wmp's functionality and I'd say it again .. Its no match to Fb2k .. It doesnt show embedded lyrics .. And if you want to have lyrics shown, you'll need third party plugins which will download the lyrics again and again .. Same goes with Album art .. It doesnt recognize embedded album art while even Rhythmbox and Banshee does on mounted NTFS ..


I agree that FB2K is awssome, but AmaroK and/or Kaffeine would blow you away with its performance if you use PulseAudio and if you have really installed all codecs.

Anyone here has heard AC/DC's classic song Big Gun on FLAC with PulseAudio ? Its so damn awssome, and feels like they are singing right next to you.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

> Anyone here has heard AC/DC's classic song Big Gun on FLAC with PulseAudio ? Its so damn awssome, and feels like they are singing right next to you.


Ever heard a 24/96 MLP (DVD-Audio) track? The definition in that audio just blows the mind. Downside is I have to use Creative's audio player to play those DVDs. 

Anyway, I think after a certain point _audio quality_ equals jobless idiots fighting over who has better tastes (no offense to anyone). 

Of course, you wouldn't catch me dead listening to music on cellphone speakers. Those are just some kind of evil torture devised by evil corporations.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have no clue how some of you are implying that Media player has something to do with audio quality..  There are two important factors that affects sound quality: 1. Sound card; and 2. Sound card driver/OS and of course the speakers/headphones.

I have Audigy 2 and Inspire 5.1 back home. I got a audio DVD free with my sound card. It's really impossible to explain the sound quality of DVD audio. Its like HD movie vs DVD Rip.

Now, coming back to driver and OS, Mac and Linux produces better sound compared to Windows due to latency issue. But there are workarounds.. You can use ASIO drivers to bypass windows audio mixing kernel and directly connect to sound card..

If you want, try playing same track in Windows and Linux. You will notice the difference.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Exactly what i was trying to say earlier...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2008)

> Now, coming back to driver and OS, Mac and Linux produces better sound compared to Windows due to latency issue. But there are workarounds.. You can use ASIO drivers to bypass windows audio mixing kernel and directly connect to sound card..



This is fixed with UAA in Vista.


----------



## chetanmahajan27 (Jul 22, 2008)

For audio playback : Nothing Beats *WINAMP*. 

For video playback : I like *The KMPlayer*.


----------



## coolbuddy (Jul 24, 2008)

VLC player.........


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> You can use ASIO drivers to bypass windows audio mixing kernel and directly connect to sound card..



thanks for this!


----------



## rhasta (Jul 30, 2008)

I think Media Monkey is the best!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

Windows Media Player 11 is the best for me.


----------

